# Jamie Lynn Chick?



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

He... likes.... naked girls?


----------



## Aflimacon (Aug 12, 2013)

-Sometimes she's green.
-This year you can get one with a wolf.
-Why does it matter?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

I read he's not only a snowboarder but an artist as well, so I guess that blue girl is his "thing" the he paints and takes inspiration from? I knew a person who would only draw all things dragons, I guess this is just something that makes it uniquely him. 










_This painting is yet another example of Jamie's ongoing study of the female form and holds true to his classic color scheme. These pieces have undoubtedly become as iconic in snowboarding as the artist and legend himself. The use of negative space and his cat Cole in this piece have, in his words, made it one of his all time favorite board graphics. Anyone following Jamie or Lib Tech through the years would most likely agree that these studies are some of his strongest works. This is Jamie at his best, with elegant curves, a subject matter that's easy on the eyes, his straight forward approach, and vibrant color. _


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

That's pretty cool. I was really just wondering if there was a story behind it as a quick google search yielded nothing.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

^ that is a pretty awesome graphic


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

I like his use of line and color in what I've seen of his work.

His cat, Cole, is the most stunning aspect of that second piece.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Seems like bad business. A lot of people wouldn't ride a board with that on it.


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

jtg said:


> Seems like bad business. A lot of people wouldn't ride a board with that on it.


I think a lot of people would have no problem riding it, but what you're looking at is more of a "who you're riding around" kinda deal. A lot of the mountains have you mixed in at the lift line with all sorts of people including parents and their little ones and I'm sure they'd complain to the employees. You think that's bad, check out the line of boards Yes did for breast cancer lol:


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I always thought that she painted that for her boards as a sel-portrait, caricature kind of deal...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

destroy said:


> I always thought that *she* painted that for her boards as a sel-portrait, caricature kind of deal...












Jamie Lynn is a dude, and a godfather of snowboarding. do not pass go. do not collect $200.

learn yer history kids.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I think he did the art on last years Landvik, with the mountains and stars. Its my favorite graphic from last year.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Dekker said:


> You think that's bad, check out the line of boards Yes did for breast cancer lol:


What is so "bad" about the Jamie Lynn and Yes graphics? If you are scared of boobies, i hope you don't watch tv....:dunno:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I've always appreciated the artwork on Lib boards, naked chicks or not. I just wanna know if that was a girlfriend, sister, dream girl or just some snow bunny he fantasized about.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I've always appreciated the artwork on Lib boards, naked chicks or not. I just wanna know if that was a girlfriend, sister, dream girl or just some snow bunny he fantasized about.


Meh,... Could be he's into Dead chicks or Zombie chicks? :dunno: (...blue, green!) 
It is interesting artwork. Naked chicks or no! Not saying I'd hang it on my wall, but it does have it's appeal!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

The big hands reminded me of that Seinfeld episode...


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> Jamie Lynn is a dude, and a godfather of snowboarding. do not pass go. do not collect $200.
> 
> learn yer history kids.


Do not make joke. Do not use sarcasm. Do not try funny. SBF no like.

I'm kinda new... but I ain't _that_ new, broski. For a guy who's got like 6 Lib's in his stash, you'd think I might'a heard of this guy once or twice by now... :dunno:


(and yes, Seinfeld applies to pretty much every situation in life)


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

Banjo said:


> What is so "bad" about the Jamie Lynn and Yes graphics? If you are scared of boobies, i hope you don't watch tv....:dunno:


I was just responding to the guy who said they would lose business because there was nudity on the Jamie Lynn board. I just merely put up the Yes graphic to show him that nudity is much more brazen on that design as it's just straight up boobs. I don't find anything bad about breasts and there is nothing wrong with the designs, but I personally wouldn't ever buy one of those boards because I'd probably be kicked off the mountain when the parents saw it or the Instructor who passes by me with his 8 little ducklings trailing behind him get a peek at it.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Dekker said:


> I was just responding to the guy who said they would lose business because there was nudity on the Jamie Lynn board. I just merely put up the Yes graphic to show him that nudity is much more brazen on that design as it's just straight up boobs. I don't find anything bad about breasts and there is nothing wrong with the designs, but I personally wouldn't ever buy one of those boards because I'd probably be kicked off the mountain when the parents saw it or the Instructor who passes by me with his 8 little ducklings trailing behind him get a peek at it.


I doubt you'd get kicked of any mountain unless you worked there. It might be awkward... little bits of snow all over the tits on your snowboard...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

All I know is, I'd pet her cat:eusa_clap::bowdown:

Jamie has more than 50 pro deckshmy: Some years he had a different graphics for each size.

Not even close to all his stuff is this chick.

lib tech Jamie Lynn Snowboards - YouTube


TT


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You tend to see a few Lib Jamie Lynn boards on the slopes here in the NW. You know, every once in awhile, here and there. Never heard a complaint from anyone. I'd say the Burton and Yes ones are a little different since they used actual photos versus the stylized, hand-painted artwork that Jamie does.


----------



## jgood123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah I've always like Lynn's stuff, aside from the fact he's an old school badass. So he's legit, his art is legit, and boobs are mos def legit, unlike some board graphics I've always like them


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

destroy said:


> Do not make joke. Do not use sarcasm. Do not try funny. SBF no like.
> 
> I'm kinda new... but I ain't _that_ new, broski. For a guy who's got like 6 Lib's in his stash, you'd think I might'a heard of this guy once or twice by now... :dunno:
> 
> ...


Jamie Lynn is undoubtedly one of the better known snowboarders ever, dude is a legend.. You should look him up if you honestly have never heard of him.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I though my comment about sarcasm and making jokes was a hint... then I mentioned the 5 or 6 Libs in my collection, and said ya'd think maybe I'd'a heard of him by now...

Yeah. Some people need to work on their reading comprehension.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Never heard of Jamie Lynn?..... wierd.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

tony10 said:


> Jamie Lynn is undoubtedly one of the better known snowboarders ever, dude is a legend.. You should look him up if you honestly have never heard of him.


Facepalm...


----------

